# My Betta Jar



## 93145 (Jun 24, 2013)

Tankyou, I've seen a few of your journals lately and a few start with just one little humble plant in this seemingly big 'ole jar. I'm going to start calling it the TYVM Method!  looking good as always.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

lol. Its only because my plant stock is still young and starting up, not much to go around. I am also super impatient and dont like waiting for things to grow before adding fauna like most people, id rather watch it grow with the fish  as long as the parameters are right, theyre going in. Hah. I am also a big fan of simple looking scapes that arent overcrowded... Im sure ill have a jungle tank someday tho


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

doesn't it need a filter?


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

20-25% wc twice a week was the plan instead of a filter... Most people who keep these have them in tiny jars and probably do water changes every couple-few weeks... 

Right?


----------



## chunkychun (Apr 6, 2012)

It does look cool with one plant but I think it may be a bad idea. I would add some floaters or Anacharis to suck up some nitrates etc until you have good growth with your other permanent plants. 

Once you have good growth, I top off and like you said every couple of weeks water change


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

Five gallons is bare bones minimum.. Ten is is actually recommended as a minimum... Just because wild bettas are found clinging to life in small puddles during the dry season, which is where the idea they only need a small bowl with no filtration came from, doesn't mean they shouldn't be treated better... I agree, more plants ASAP.. Hyacinth would be nice as a natural filter... I'm in the process of turning an aqueon 15 gallon column into a riparium.. It'll hold 10 gallons of water, be somewhat heavily planted and have a small fluval 106 and house a single high quality betta and maybe a couple corys or something else to help keep it clean. For lighting, I'm using a 35 watt 6500k compact fluorescent in a black clip lamp... I'm going to derim it first... I didn't have to buy anything though,, already had everything sitting in a closet... I'll probably do liquid carbon supplementation and root tabs... 
I admit, what you've done looks cool... But my opinion is it is inefficient... Good luck


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

I never said it was finished with plants...

Before reading this, i did add some floaters just to make it look fuller.

And, sorry but he will have to deal with his 2.5gal. Either that or nothing at all, i was simply sayin, he will be happier than dying in his cup or going to someone who knows nothing about fish


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> I never said it was finished with plants...
> 
> Before reading this, i did add some floaters just to make it look fuller.
> 
> And, sorry but he will have to deal with his 5gal. Either that or nothing at all, i was simply sayin, he will be happier than dying in his cup or going to someone who knows nothing about fish


Good Luck... Remember, just because your setup isn't as bad as "most people's" doesn't make yours good...be religious about water changes and testing... Sorry,, I'm just a firm believer in the philosophy, that if we rob an animal of it's freedom for our pleasure, we owe it to that animal to give it our very best... I also subscribe to the theory that if you can't afford it don't have it.. That applies to kids, animals and even cars and houses... All the things mentioned have a lot more cost than original purchase price..... I get pissed when I hear about stuff like people having their dog put down because they can't afford the vet bill,, or fish suffering because the person was too cheap to buy proper filtration etc etc

But like I said, you're betta jar does look cool... I hope you keep him healthy and happy


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

So, whats better:

This 2.5gal tall jar, no filter, twice weekly wc
Or
2gal square vase but would be able to have a filter

The hob cant fit on the current jar

Not into buying a new tank for him (because i want a jar, not because money issues)


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> So, whats better:
> 
> This 5gal tall jar, no filter, twice weekly wc
> Or
> ...


You could do a small external filter.. Even a DIY miniature planted bog filter with pea gravel and plant, placed in that two gallon square vase you mentioned that waterfalls into the jar would work.


----------



## FungusTrooper (Jul 8, 2013)

Get a sponge filter. This is the exact thing a sponge filter is for.


----------



## Briz (Apr 25, 2013)

Another important aspect for Betta health is being overlooked. Bettas do best in temperatures of around 76-82 degrees F. You may consider adding a heater if you want Bob to flourish. Otherwise, he will likely not be as colorful or active in cooler water; it could also lower his immune system capabilities. If you're only interested in having a beautiful tank and not caring for the fish, then by all means ignore our advice. If you ever have any questions about proper Betta care and how knowledgeable people keep them, check out http://www.bettafish.com/. Fantastic forum for Betta enthusiasts.



> Remember, just because your setup isn't as bad as "most people's" doesn't make yours good


+1


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Just because i dont know doesnt mean i dont care. 

Exhibit A:










Seeing this, im wondering if i should just donate the fish and use it as a shrimp jar, not because its work, but i was looking for something clean and not clogged with wires/tubes


I am about to google, but can anything else be kept in here besides shrimp? I know its a small list

-edit-
Filter is from a friends tank, so its cycled just fyi... Also added panty hose incase i add something tiny


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

A glass lily pipe to a nano filter wouldn't look too bad. You could have a glass straw return pipe. could also put a reptile heating pad under the tank/jar... I still think it's too small,, but these ideas might get you the clean look you're after


----------



## chunkychun (Apr 6, 2012)

I vote keep using the 5gal jar. You don't need a filter. Add even more plants! I'm not a betta expert but my betta is pretty happy in a 3 gal so I'm sure your will be okay in a 5 gal. even on the betta forum lots of people are using less than 5 gal tanks. More is better but for one fish I think 5 gal is pretty good.

Although shrimps are great fun! some people will keep nano fish in a 5 gal like least killi fish.


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

You could do a small planted.. Center rock made to look like mountain or use moss on a branch to get the bonsai look sans fish.


----------



## Briz (Apr 25, 2013)

I agree, if you add more plants you may like the look of it much better! But if you are going for that simple beauty, then shrimp may be the best bet.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

On the hunt for more plants then and will watch raoks... I have a shrimp jar and shrimp tank, so this will be Bob's home, heavily planted in the future.

Thanks for posting chunkychun, was started to feel bad lol


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

Just take $10 to petco.. They have plenty of low light plants in the $2.00-$3.00 range...


----------



## chunkychun (Apr 6, 2012)

No worries, everyone wants to do what's best for their pets. This should be enjoyable. I wouldn't wait to get more plants though. get some fast growers like your anacharis or more floaters so they will suck up the ammonia. you can rescape later as well. 

Or you can get a bunch of the anacharis and make a small forest and add a small rock which may look cool.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Stem plants would help a lot here. They grow pretty quick and you can get away with not using Co2, ferts, and high light for a lot of them. As for the filter, don't really need it after you get that planted up more. Let the plants do the work. Maybe add a small airstone for water movement, but other then that, you should be good.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

What are some good stems for this?

The elodea tips are a slight brown today i dont think this led is strong enough :/

I do like that artist lamp i have over my shrimp jar maybe ill get another and use a cfl


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> What are some good stems for this?
> 
> The elodea tips are a slight brown today i dont think this led is strong enough :/
> 
> I do like that artist lamp i have over my shrimp jar maybe ill get another and use a cfl


Hygro difformis is a good one. Almost any of the hygros will work well.

As for lights, try this bulb in this fixture or in this fixture.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

That wouldnt clip on to the tank would it? I had a lamp just like that and it always drooped down (which is why i got the artist swing arm lamp). For about double the price you get a real nice lamp, and can have it anywhere you need it (height wise).

Also, ive been getting 13w bulbs at the dollar tree (everythings $1) 3 packs for $1.


----------



## Shimagoma (May 15, 2012)

Also keep in mind a lot of the time when you see those super clean tanks its only because they have totally removed equipment for the photos hehe.

This might be a case for lily pipes on a nano canister filter <3


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> That wouldnt clip on to the tank would it? I had a lamp just like that and it always drooped down (which is why i got the artist swing arm lamp). For about double the price you get a real nice lamp, and can have it anywhere you need it (height wise).
> 
> Also, ive been getting 13w bulbs at the dollar tree (everythings $1) 3 packs for $1.


I good desk lamp would be much better. And more aesthetically appealing too. I only suggested those as a cheaper route.

I use a setup like that on my 2gallon, but I am able to suspend it from the shelf above it on my desk.



If you had a way to do that it would work, if not, a good desk lamp is the better route.

Any idea on what color temp the dollar store bulbs are?


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

No way to hang anything :/

Also, made a mistake. I guess i bought 13's from a regular store (6500k) and got the 15w from dollar store for my ceiling fan and they say full spectrum. I want to go look at those dang bulbs now tho

Also, Shimagoma- what!! Dirty tricksters. Lol.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> No way to hang anything :/
> 
> Also, made a mistake. I guess i bought 13's from a regular store (6500k) and got the 15w from dollar store for my ceiling fan and they say full spectrum. I want to go look at those dang bulbs now tho
> 
> Also, Shimagoma- what!! Dirty tricksters. Lol.


The 6500K is the best to use for the plants. Also, the browning could be a bit of a nutrient deficiency, just not sure which one. Lol.


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

Shimagoma said:


> Also keep in mind a lot of the time when you see those super clean tanks its only because they have totally removed equipment for the photos hehe.
> 
> This might be a case for lily pipes on a nano canister filter <3


I 2nd that... You could even have a bent glass straw for the return... Clear glass wouldn't detract from the "clean" look you are after, whatsoever. Not cheap though... But in my old age, I choose quality over economy every time... A pet peeve I have.. I hate buying stuff I already own, because I need to upgrade or because it broke etc etc because I was too cheap to do it right the first time. I want too "add" to my enjoyment of life... Not spend to replace stuff.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

cableguy69846 said:


> The 6500K is the best to use for the plants. Also, the browning could be a bit of a nutrient deficiency, just not sure which one. Lol.


The ceiling fan bulbs were different i remember, so i will look and see if theyre 55-6500k... I know all about bulb temps from a different hobby i have 



Loco4Tanks said:


> I 2nd that... You could even have a bent glass straw for the return... Clear glass wouldn't detract from the "clean" look you are after, whatsoever. Not cheap though... But in my old age, I choose quality over economy every time... A pet peeve I have.. I hate buying stuff I already own, because I need to upgrade or because it broke etc etc because I was too cheap to do it right the first time. I want too "add" to my enjoyment of life... Not spend to replace stuff.


Sound sexy? Yes. But i will upgrade my 55g to a eheim before playing with nano stuff . For now my focus is plants, will clean it up down the road when i can buy the good stuff like you said


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> The ceiling fan bulbs were different i remember, so i will look and see if theyre 55-6500k... I know all about bulb temps from a different hobby i have


Got ya. :icon_wink


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> The ceiling fan bulbs were different i remember, so i will look and see if theyre 55-6500k... I know all about bulb temporary tbefrom a different hobby i have
> 
> 
> 
> Sound sexy? Yes. But i will upgrade my 55g to a eheim before playing with nano stuff . For now my focus is plants, will clean it up down the road when i can buy the good stuff like you said


I'm not knocking you at all.. I do like the the look of that jar... Just hit up petco for some cheap low light plants to get you to the next step... I'm about to start work on a 15 gallon column tank, I'm turning into a derimmed riparium betta tank.. I'm in the same boat, not wanting to messy up the clean rimless look. I have a fluval 106 cannister I'll be using... But I need to replace the intake and return hoses with something clear... I will be needing a foam pre-filter though... Hopefully I can hide all that with plants... 
You know.. A couple DIY magnetic hanging riparium planters might do that for you as well... Give you the benefit of plants, maximize water volume for the betta and still have the clean look you want


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow. Because the roots are what sucks up ammonia and such right? I didnt think of that


----------



## kimboden (Feb 22, 2013)

I like your jar! It looks like a fun project. If you're doing water changes then there's your mechanical filtration. I use sponge filters and have several tanks that it is the only filter on the tank. Plus what the plants do for me. And I do twice weekly water changes vacumming mulm. Both of these tanks have a clean up crew of snails and shrimp. I see nothing wrong with how you are doing things! Keep it up! 

Kim


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3644897

Mine
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3721737

v2


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Did that idiot plant anubias in the ground covering the rhyzome? Bwa hahHa











Will have a nice plant package soon, will take Bob out and totally replant  #jungle


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

That is a good lookin fish man. And did you bury the rhizome? Lol.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Just for a second


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

This looks good. Yours and OVT's naturally filterless tanks give me hope. I intended to do something just like this with a small tank lying around but I didn't want to mess with a filter/air tubes, etc.


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

I have betta's in the house ranging from 1 gallon tanks up to 46 gallons. 2 of the boys could not and would not adjust to a bigger tank - they hated it so they got put into 1.5 gallon heavily planted tanks. So long as you take care of water quality and keep it clean, your betta will be perfectly happy in this jar, filter or not. Winter you may want to put a heater in because that's not a myth, betta's prefer heated water but I have no doubt you will take care of what your fish needs when he needs it. Don't let anyone make you feel bad!

Should you need more plants to make your tank a successful running filterless walsted type just shoot me a PM, i've given away all my plants already from the latest trim but in one or two weeks I'll have more. I mostly have beginner, low light, fast growing plants like Wisteria, various types of hygro and easy stem plants. Could throw some in a box to get you started.  Nothing beats putting together packages to get people started on first beginner projects.


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

When I first got into Bettas (not very long ago) 2.5 gallons was the minimum, then 5 gallons now 10 gallons. This minimum changes by the year. I've had veil tails that did horrible in a 10 gallon filtered switched to a 2.5 with plants and it did better.

Once your tank vase fills in with plants and maintained correctly the Betta will be just fine. The vase looks great keep it up.




Loco4Tanks said:


> Five gallons is bare bones minimum.. Ten is is actually recommended as a minimum... Just because wild bettas are found clinging to life in small puddles during the dry season, which is where the idea they only need a small bowl with no filtration came from, doesn't mean they shouldn't be treated better... I agree, more plants ASAP.. Hyacinth would be nice as a natural filter... I'm in the process of turning an aqueon 15 gallon column into a riparium.. It'll hold 10 gallons of water, be somewhat heavily planted and have a small fluval 106 and house a single high quality betta and maybe a couple corys or something else to help keep it clean. For lighting, I'm using a 35 watt 6500k compact fluorescent in a black clip lamp... I'm going to derim it first... I didn't have to buy anything though,, already had everything sitting in a closet... I'll probably do liquid carbon supplementation and root tabs...
> I admit, what you've done looks cool... But my opinion is it is inefficient... Good luck


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words everyone... I took out the heater and added an under gravel heater... I didnt like i couldnt plant plants on top of it (without redoing everything) so i have taken that out too. Made a mess and needs a water change then will look nice again.

Thanks peachii i will keep that in mind if someone else falls through


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

More plants for Bob!!! . I also have a plant pack coming


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh man, is there such a thing as over planted? Lol.

Ill take a pic here in a minute... Whered bob go lol


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Is the sagging/drooping just because its newly planted or should i trim it away and plant the trimmings?

Should i re arrange some things?










I cant wait to see this thing in a month! I am planning on getting a cfl instead because im afraid the floaters are blocking a lot of the tiny led light...

LOOK at the size of this thing holy moly










I also have red root floaters . Hehehe pretty stoked with plant package from H4N


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

The stems will straighten out over time. Once they get acclimated to the tank, they will stand up toward the light more. If you do trim, you can replant the top of the plant and let it grow more.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks, heads are already turning up towards light, i may not buy a cfl after all...


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> Thanks, heads are already turning up towards light, i may not buy a cfl after all...


Stem plants are a pretty good indicator of if you have enough light or not. If not, the spacing between the nodes will get longer in the new growth.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

All plants doing extremely well, bacopa has broke the surface already! I think the LED was enough light but I switched it for my artist lamp/13w cfl. Wayyyy brighter and now the bacopa can grow up and the light can move with it...


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice!

Bob is cute:smile:


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

zoragen said:


> Nice!
> 
> Bob is cute:smile:


Thank you  Bob owes H4N, lets just say that


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> Thank you  Bob owes H4N, lets just say that


I'm glad Bob is happy haha

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Heres a few pictures i never posted... Yes, theres 2 ghost shrimp in there, but Bob hasnt attacked them once... On the last picture, thats dirty glass not a sick fish


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Bob, rcs and ghost shrimp










Bacopa progress


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Tired of sitting and waiting to see him flare for a pic. Lol. Also whhha! Little brown algae spots... Ugh


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

WOW! Looking at the old pics, I guess these plants have been growing great!

I need a plan of action here... the bacopa is getting TOO tall lol. Is my only option to raise the light? How tall is this thing gonna grow!?! Can anyone give me flowering info I must be searching for the wrong thing....


----------



## kimboden (Feb 22, 2013)

All of the folks with these nicely planted betta jars without lids, are we worried that they will jump out? I have had a female jump from one tank to another?

Kim


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Im not... as you can see there are floaters covering the top, and he actually stays away from the roots for the most part, i dont think hes brave enough to go for it...


----------



## Briz (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes, Bettas will jump. Many owners have lost Bettas this way. Some people just aren't concerned about it.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

All my betta tanks are topless. Never lost one.

They jump due to stress or poor water conditions ive heard.


----------



## kimboden (Feb 22, 2013)

Mine jumped to get to the fish on the other side! If she hadn't had such a good aim she would have been on the floor. I know people don't know my water regimen, but my fish don't swim in their waste. Need less to say I cover or under fill my betta tanks.

Kim


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

lol no comment on the bacopa tho? :/


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

I did some trimming to this tank, betta, 2 rcs, 2 ghost shrimp all doing well! Id like to add a couple snails but I dont know how well theyd do with the betta...


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm surprised Bob left the ghost shrimp alone. I tried to add 2 and my Betta attacked the floating bag. He's had a few nerites but has yet to care of their existence.


Bacopa will shoot out these tiny/blue/purple flowers. Plant guides say they grow anywhere from 8-12"


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

WHEN will they flower tho? do I need to change my light schedule??

My tallest bacopa was easy 16" from substrate...

Bob hasnt even gone after the rcs and they are EASILY visible all the time lol


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Just let it run its course. I've seen it bloom in ponds but rarely in aquariums. People usually trim once they hit the surface.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Is there any way to strengthen the stem so that they dont fall over after 6" or so? A wood rod wouldnt fit in, I have been turning on an air stone for 3hrs at a time

1. I never get film or oil slicks
2. Hoping the tiny current will strengthen the stems...

?? Hope this is still considered "low/no tech" because its just a light. and an air stone a few hours every couple days

Its time to trim to stargrass, so I am going to take before/after pics and see what I can do


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

DOH!

I forgot to take a before pic :/ Tons of stargrass cut and replanted, a couple rotala? I believe also.. and some Bacopa. Did a water change, cleaned the glass...

And figures, theres been no shrimp incidents since ive had this, and I just found 1 of my RCS dead with its tail bitten off... guessing Bob finally caught him a snack, I wont add anymore rcs to this tank, i think they stand out to easy even though I thought it wasnt a problem


----------



## juumou (Sep 4, 2013)

Your jar is looking great! I hope to have really similar for my desk too  Keep up the good work! H4n saved my butt with a huge floater package too


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks juumou!

Bob might be getting a bigger jar soon


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Couple Bob pics, Ive had him for months, and this is the best flare shot ive got to date...


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

wow i need to update this!!

Heres a quick shot of his products (meds just incase) because i was taking pics of weird things earlier lol


----------

